# Expanded clay pellets



## TheDrake (Jul 18, 2012)

Give it a try. If it is compact enough to hold the plants down, it should work. Some of my LECA is so light-weight it is neutrally buoyant. The water is still going to be your significant weight factor though.


----------



## RobMc (Oct 16, 2012)

When using the expanded clay - soak it first and remove any of the floaters. Some of the pellets will readily sink, while other with more trapped air wiill float for months before eventually sinking.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Jan 16, 2013)

Hmm, thank you guys. I guess now i'm wondering if i try it out as i see a local hydro shop selling 10L of it for $10- should i fill the voids with sand so the roots dont become susceptible to rot? It's a substrate/plant question was unsure of where to post, but the first question was substrate related, which brings me to other concerns lol


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Sand will settle to the bottom, so that won't work well. In order to use Hydroton under water, you'll likely want to cap it really well with something like Flourite so it gets weighted down.

A lot of people use it in riparium planters and in emersed setups.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Jan 16, 2013)

Yeah, i saw the riparium planters, and saw these shower caddies for $2.50 each. I'm at work so dont have pics but heres my craiglist post, you can see the caddies in use. I did a little modding with quilting template, and hot glue. 

http://worcester.craigslist.org/pet/3577002966.html

I bought bigger ones with some other ideas, (DIY addict) but with them being bigger, weight on the suction cups will be a concern. Was thinking magnets, but before i do that route was thinking of trying the clay pellets, so i guess i'll pick up a bag, and see how it goes with a sand cap/flourtite cap. With Geo cichlids like that one in the ad pic, you can see why i'm finding alternatives to ground level planting. They dig the whole tank up lol Thank guys


----------



## MSG (Jul 16, 2012)

Is there a place where you can buy this clay supplement in bulk or do you have to get it from some sort of fertilizer/chemical company?


I have some research to do, but what is the *EXACT* type of clay everyone is talking about?

I'm still relatively new to fertilizing & supplements for aquatics.


BTW, you can get those plastic caddies for $1 or less.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Jan 16, 2013)

There's a hydro shop on mass ave in Cambridge that has a bunch with no additives. GYOstuff

http://shop.gyostuff.com/PLANTT-Clay-Pebbles-10L-8mm-16mm-GMC10L.htm

Where for the caddies? Do you know what size? I'm interested  I went to evilmart


----------



## TheDrake (Jul 18, 2012)

CrypticLifeStyle said:


> should i fill the voids with sand so the roots dont become susceptible to rot?


why would they rot? this is how many hydro/aquaponics outfits run.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Jan 16, 2013)

TheDrake said:


> why would they rot? this is how many hydro/aquaponics outfits run.


Wasn't sure if the dwarf sag roots would be too out in the open using just clay pellets. From what I understood dwarf sag roots can rot not being covered enough in substrate. It had me concerned.


----------



## RobMc (Oct 16, 2012)

The clay pellets have all sorts of little nook and candies for the roots to grab hold of and propagate. Since It's an inert substrate you'll be better off with larger particles / more water flow as the roots will be getting all if their nutrition from the water column.


----------



## MSG (Jul 16, 2012)

*I thought that place was for growing the skunk grass.*

I'll have to look to see if the DT stores still have those caddies in stock.

I drive by that hydro store all the time when I drive into 24hr zone.


10 liter bag of those clay pellets is (12 lbs)?
I'll have to step inside this "hydro" store to take a closer look at these pellets since I have to talk to my butcher to see if I can borrow his paddywagon after he clocks out of work. 

Thanks for the info.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Jan 16, 2013)

RobMc said:


> The clay pellets have all sorts of little nook and candies for the roots to grab hold of and propagate. Since It's an inert substrate you'll be better off with larger particles / more water flow as the roots will be getting all if their nutrition from the water column.


Cool, thats the re-assurance i was looking for before i commit to it 



MSG said:


> 10 liter bag of those clay pellets is (12 lbs)?


Well 10 liters will be roughly 2.5/2.7 gallons if i remember right. Weight dependent on the product itself


----------



## lochaber (Jan 23, 2012)

I've occasionally seen these for sale in garden centers and nurseries/greenhouses. But a hydroponics store is probably the best bet, and they also have the really big bags if you decide you want a lot of it.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Jan 16, 2013)

Yeah I picked up the bag yesterday. $10- huge bag. Definitely want to pre-soak, and rinse before in tank use. I poured all of it in a tote of water. What ever I don't use will just top off my house plants with.


----------



## snausage (Mar 8, 2010)

CrypticLifeStyle said:


> Hmm, thank you guys. I guess now i'm wondering if i try it out as i see a local hydro shop selling 10L of it for $10- should i fill the voids with sand so the roots dont become susceptible to rot? It's a substrate/plant question was unsure of where to post, but the first question was substrate related, which brings me to other concerns lol


Don't use any of the stuff like hydroton that's made for hydroponics. The diameter is way too large for a panted tank. Petsmart sells a much smaller version over in the reptiles section. I think it's kinda pricey though.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Jan 16, 2013)

I picked up PLANT!T Clay Pebbles 10L 8mm-16mm which i guess is the same size as hydroton :/


----------



## desertVet (Jan 11, 2016)

What about PH? What do they do to the PH of the water?


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Jan 16, 2013)

Surprised to see this old thread pop back up. Honestly no idea, i never tested the PH, and only used the idea for a month. 
You really need to soak these things for awhile to get them to sink.


----------

